# Why, why, why must this team suck so bad



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah i know we won last night, but it's pretty sad to begin with if u need a last second shot to beat the new guys. Throw that with that HUMILIATING loss to the then-winless Atlanta Hawks, getting housed by the Sonics at home a few games before that, and getting blown to **** in Cleveland in the final minutes, you got a real suckhouse going on here. Oh we beat the Rockets by 20. Guess what that ain't the Houston team we know, they got issues. Plus the Finley/Barry-less Spurs killed us in TD before that. I guess we get a high draft pick this year, cuz the team blows, everyone except PP and RD is at fault. Hell if the Celtics didn't blow, actually had a good season, then maybe Ricky Davis is a reserve all-star. We'll probably get murdered by Orlando on Monday.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

If Doc keeps giving Perkins more minutes than Blount the rest of the season there will be a lot less suckitude than there has been so far this year. Because Blount's turnovers and miserable rebounding have been the team's biggest problem this year. Yes, even bigger than the defense we've been getting from our PGs. Because people Blount's size are supposed to get the ball and hold on to it once they get it. If they can't do that it doesn't matter how many points they score because the opposition will score even more off the giveaways much too often.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

Trade Blount and Pierce. Blount for reasons you stated, Paul because it's hard to rebuild with a contract like that eating up valuable cap space.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

BigDonut, you might as well respond to my post here.

There are a few problems with your trade idea.

First of all, why would you want to trade Paul Pierce, a proven NBA star, for a lottery selection that is not guaranteed to accomplish anything (don't get me wrong; draft picks are good, but the '06 draft will not produce many players of Pierce's caliber. If we were to trade for a top three '07 selection though, then that's different [I trust Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, and OJ Mayo will all become superstars; Oden being the best big man since Duncan and a defensive cornerstone [think Dwight Howard, but better]]. Pierce is already what most NBA draft prospects aspire to be. He is not the problem.

Secondly, trading him for an expiring contract isn't the greatest of all ideas. First of all, there aren't many great free agents that are going to come to Boston with it's fervent (in a good way) fanbase and cold weather when they can sign with a team that can contend for championships, offers a more relaxed lifestyle, and is warmer. Also, Pierce would only save us about eleven million dollars in salary per season considering the draft picks we would recieved. We wouldn't even be able to sign someone to the max. This means we would be getting Larry Hughes type players *at best*. 

Third, Pierce's value is highest in the off-season. You don't trade players in the season and expect to get fair value in return. The worst thing would be to trade Pierce at the deadline. Look what happened to Baron Davis. He could've been a Boston Celtic for Tom Gugliotta, Gary Payton, Tony Allen (*or Delonte West), and Michael Stewart, but Wyc and crew refused as they did not want to take on Baron's salary and opted for the cheaper Antoine Walker who had an expiring contract.

If you want to trade Pierce, I suggest after the draft and before next season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



Premier said:


> BigDonut, you might as well respond to my post here.
> 
> There are a few problems with your trade idea.
> 
> ...


Things is if we can dump him this year, we will suck so bad it will be good we get a good draft pick and select a replacement. Again, Redick or Rudy Gay (poor guy...imagine going thru school with a name like that)


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

No Pierce should not be traded. We need to get rid of Danny, Wyc and Doc and get some capable minds in here running things.

You wait a very long time for a player like Pierce. Trading him away so that you might get someone in return makes no sense at all. Why take the chance of getting lucky for a player you already have on your roster.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

Once again, if you want to tank the season for a high draft pick, wait until next season.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

Unless you get #1 overall this season and Rudy Gay it's really not a good draft AT ALL! I don't want to tank.


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



whiterhino said:


> Unless you get #1 overall this season and Rudy Gay it's really not a good draft AT ALL! I don't want to tank.


Oh Cool, glad to know that we aren't tanking it this season. Were just really that bad. That makes everyone feel so much better.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



TheBigDonut said:


> Things is if we can dump him this year, we will suck so bad it will be good we get a good draft pick and select a replacement. Again, Redick or Rudy Gay (poor guy...imagine going thru school with a name like that)


Every time I see a thread like this, all I can think, is Good God how many rookies do we need?!?

I don't see ANYONE in next year's draft that would make up for losing Pierce any time soon. 

We only have a few players that have been in the league for over 4 years. 

I'm waiting for the news to be interrupted with "This just in: The Boston Celtics organization has banned from the team anyone who has experience."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



TheBigDonut said:


> Trade Blount and Pierce. Blount for reasons you stated, Paul because it's hard to rebuild with a contract like that eating up valuable cap space.


Tim Duncan is eating up valuable cap space on the Spurs too, maybe we can swap players?

Well, I guess we'd get no where then.

If you want a cap eater, you look at Raef (good, but not THAT good), Blount (good when motivated) and Vin Baker (5 million for sitting on someone else's bench).

And no, this team doesn't suck, it's just young give it some time. (More than a 10 games)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



aquaitious said:


> Tim Duncan is eating up valuable cap space on the Spurs too, maybe we can swap players?
> 
> Well, I guess we'd get no where then.
> 
> ...


we said aqua. Trading Pierce for "cap space" is like cutting off your head to lose weight.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW! We got a serious case of Piercenism here (Piercenism is the Paul Pierce religion - involves praying to his bobblehead every night, fasting every basketball season, etc.) same issue over on BDC


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



aquaitious said:


> Tim Duncan is eating up valuable cap space on the Spurs too, maybe we can swap players?
> 
> Well, I guess we'd get no where then.
> 
> ...


WE COULD NOT BEAT ORLANDO IN OUR HOUSE. NEED I SAY MORE. Sure, trade for Tim, he is guy who is used to winning. As for the patience, it is already gone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> WOW! We got a serious case of Piercenism here (Piercenism is the Paul Pierce religion - involves praying to his bobblehead every night, fasting every basketball season, etc.) same issue over on BDC



Me a Piercenist? Nope, not even close. 

If you fail to see how much he's done for this team this year, there's only about five other guys that are doing the same thing so far, you must be watching the Bruins on NESN instead of the Celtics on FSN.



TheBigDonut said:


> WE COULD NOT BEAT ORLANDO IN OUR HOUSE. NEED I SAY MORE. Sure, trade for Tim, he makes less than Paul (!) and he is guy who is used to winning. As for the patience, it is already gone.


Of course we couldn't beat them, you must be patient with this patient with this team. 

This team is nothing special and is in rebuilding mode no matter what Pierce, Doc, Ainge and/or Celtic Owners think/say. One of the youngest teams in the league. The team is fun to watch, but not ready to win yet.


Also good call on the Tim Duncan-Paul Pierce money issue, I even liked the exclamation mark at the end in parentheses, the only thing that's wrong with it is that Duncan does make more money than Pierce. (!)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

He does? Last I checked TD made more...now i have to shoot somebody for giving false info


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This team doesn't suck do they, you are right -

THEY BLOW


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Please enlighten us how you'd turn this team around 180 degrees.

Also, is there really a reason you post twice?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> This team doesn't suck do they, you are right -
> 
> THEY BLOW


nice. thanks for the insight.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

U r very welcome Causeway


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Do you have anything else to add besides "THEY BLOW".


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Please enlighten us how you'd turn this team around 180 degrees.
> 
> Also, is there really a reason you post twice?


Enlighten you...OK the reason we are sucking is Ainge wrapped this up in youth 2 much. What I do, trade for Sam Cassell, he sticks around for a year a la Gary Payton and gives the team guidance (this is assuming the Clippers tank and he wants out.) We could trade Blount. How about Tim Thomas from the Bulls? Bring him in for a pick, it won't take much to get this guy since he and the Bulls have parted ways till he is dealt. This post is in extra big font so everybody can clearly read it. The board stresses that Scali is the worst player "in the show" whatever that means, TT could take his place, he is a lot better. If we trade for Jalen Rose, there's a guy who can come off the bench for us to provide the shooting threat we lack (don't know if he'd accept a bench role though). Offer up LaFrentz and Scalabrine for Rose and Araujo. Regardless, we need a steadying force at the point. Cassell ain't a sure thing, so other possibilities are Carlos Arroyo, Brevin Knight, Eric Snow, and Earl Watson. Any of them for Banks and a pick (i prefer snow). No guarantees of a title year with this team, but at least all will be solid vets. As for the rooks (or young guns) who might lose time - TA is gone, Orien Greene is worth keeping if he can stomach a very limited role, DWest might need to go for one of those 4 PGs i mentioned, Banks should already be gone. I might trade big Al for one of the following - TD, KG, Dirk, Dwight Howard, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, but that's it. That is to say, if Al needed to be moved, those are the only players i would accept. I'm trying to keep this simple so i don't lose anyone. Gerald Green stays, so does Ryan Gomes. Justin Reed...i don't know. I want him to stay but there might not be room.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Do you have anything else to add besides "THEY BLOW".


They suck, they are terrible, they can't play, they stink worse than the bathroom when i'm done taking a ****, they are choke-artists, they can't face pressure, they can't win close games, i could go on and on.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



TheBigDonut said:


> WE COULD NOT BEAT ORLANDO IN OUR HOUSE. NEED I SAY MORE. Sure, trade for Tim, he is guy who is used to winning. As for the patience, it is already gone.


Hello, if Jefferson hadn't gotten that concussion and had to leave the game we probably *would* have beaten Orlando. Even with the concussion, if LaFrentz had had a normal shooting night for him we'd probably have won that game. 

We'll still win the season series against the Magic in all probability so let's not treat Monday night like it was the end of all our hopes, okay?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

But Raef DIDN"T have a normal shooting night. As for Al, 1. **** happens 2. he hasn't made that big a difference so far anyway.

No masked cursing.

- *Premier*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Win the series against the Magic. Yeah, maybe. But does beating the Magic all of a sudden grant you playoff access? Other embarrasing losses this year - Detroit (i know the players hung in there longer than expected, but i'll pin this on Doc for a reason i don't need to explain), Seattle (ugh), Atlanta (eww), Charlotte (12 point lead, 2 point loss what can i say)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> What I do, trade for Sam Cassell, he sticks around for a year a la Gary Payton and gives the team guidance (this is assuming the Clippers tank and he wants out.).


By the time the Clipps are supposedly tanking and he wants out, the C's will be just as bad or worse. Plus, he plays atrocious defense at the point. Who are we gonna trade for him?



> How about Tim Thomas from the Bulls?


HAHAHAHA. TT is garbage. Plus, we don't have anything besides young guys and picks to offer for his $14 million expirer.



> TT could take his place, he is a lot better.


I don't want Thomas anywhere near this team. 



> If we trade for Jalen Rose, there's a guy who can come off the bench for us to provide the shooting threat we lack (don't know if he'd accept a bench role though).


Ugh... I don't want rose either. And WHO ARE YOU GOING TO TRADE FOR THESE GUYS?

Man oh man, I'm glad you aren't our general manager. Cassell wouldn't be the worst addition in the world, but you still haven't addressed who we trade for him. But I want some of whatever you're somking if you actually believe adding Tim Thomas and Jalen Rose will make this a better team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sam Cassell again ain't a sure thing. Tim Thomas ain't garbage, he'd immediately become our 4th best player at the very least. Maybe the Bulls will take Tony Allen. And I was just throwing names out, anyway. If we got everyone, Snow, Watson, Knight, Arroyo, Pierce, Davis, Rose, and Green would be one crowded guard rotation.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You got better ideas (reasonable ones), well let's here 'em genius. Come on ur apparently smart enough to shoot everyone else down, so why don't you do something useful and show us what you think should happen.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Enlighten you...OK the reason we are sucking is Ainge wrapped this up in youth 2 much. What I do, trade for Sam Cassell, he sticks around for a year a la Gary Payton and gives the team guidance (this is assuming the Clippers tank and he wants out.). How about Tim Thomas from the Bulls? This board stresses that Scali is the worst player "in the show" whatever that means, TT could take his place, he is a lot better. If we trade for Jalen Rose, there's a guy who can come off the bench for us to provide the shooting threat we lack (don't know if he'd accept a bench role though). Regardless, we need a steadying force at the point. Cassell ain't a sure thing, so other possibilities are Carlos Arroyo, Brevin Knight, Eric Snow, and Earl Watson. No guarantees of a title year with this team, but at least all are solid vets. As for the rooks (or young guns) who might lose time - TA is gone, Orien Greene is worth keeping if he can stomach a very limited role, DWest might need to go for one of those 4 PGs i mentioned, Banks should already be gone. I might trade big Al for one of the following - TD, KG, Dirk, Dwight Howard, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, but that's it. Gerald Green stays, so does Ryan Gomes. Justin Reed...i don't know. I want him to stay but there might not be room.


You should have stuck with your deep insight of "WE BLOW". It at least made more sense than all of these trade "ideas" with us offering nobody. Well except offering AJ for TD, KG, Dirk etc. Those trades should go over well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If you would read the entire post instead of picking out your favorite parts, you would notice that Al would only be traded for those guys.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> But Raef DIDN"T have a normal shooting night. As for Al, 1. **** happens 2. he hasn't made that big a difference so far anyway.
> 
> quote edited


My point is that there's no reason to expect Raef to shoot that poorly on a regular basis. And no reason to expect Al to suffer concussions every night. Ergo, we lost that game due to circumstances that will *not* recur very often, and thus are not worth worrying about. 

Oh, and Orlando is hardly the only team we'll beat more often than not, assuming Perk and Al get the court time they deserve and Blount gets the pine time *he* deserves.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Orlando is actually a better team, they have a real shot at the playoffs.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> you would notice that Al would only be traded for those guys.


If you're willing to deal Al Jefferson for any of those three guys, then I stand by my statement that I am extremely happy you aren't the Celtics GM.

Paxson: "Yeah how about Tim Thomas for Al Jefferson? Hello...hello??"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> If you're willing to deal Al Jefferson for any of those three guys, then I stand by my statement that I am extremely happy you aren't the Celtics GM.
> 
> Paxson: "Yeah how about Tim Thomas for Al Jefferson? Hello...hello??"


He meant he'd only trade Al for TD, KG, Amare, Dirk, Bosh and Howard.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BigD there's still time to save yourself and hop on the Celtics bandwagon...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



Causeway said:


> we said aqua. Trading Pierce for "cap space" is like cutting off your head to lose weight.


The Suns traded Marbury for cap space.... probably the best decision the team ever made seriously. And Pierce isn't THAT much better than Marbury.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*

Pierce IS that much better than Starbury.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

It is plain as day: We need help and lots of it.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: why, WHY, WWHHYY must this team suck so bad*



tempe85 said:


> The Suns traded Marbury for cap space.... probably the best decision the team ever made seriously. And Pierce isn't THAT much better than Marbury.


Regarding Marbury: *clap**clap**clap**clap**clap* OVERRATED! *clap**clap**clap**clap**clap*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> BigD there's still time to save yourself and hop on the Celtics bandwagon...


Save myself...right, that almost makes sense.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

more sense then your trade "ideas".


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I know how much this disappoints you, but other guys have opinions/ideas.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

um. ok.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah i knew that prob. wouldn't make a whole lot of sense to you


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Enlighten you...OK the reason we are sucking is Ainge wrapped this up in youth 2 much. What I do, trade for Sam Cassell, he sticks around for a year a la Gary Payton and gives the team guidance (this is assuming the Clippers tank and he wants out.). How about Tim Thomas from the Bulls? This board stresses that Scali is the worst player "in the show" whatever that means, TT could take his place, he is a lot better. Ship away Tony Allen. If we trade for Jalen Rose, there's a guy who can come off the bench for us to provide the shooting threat we lack (don't know if he'd accept a bench role though). Offer up West, Scalabrine. Regardless, we need a steadying force at the point. Cassell ain't a sure thing, so other possibilities are Carlos Arroyo, Brevin Knight, Eric Snow, and Earl Watson. Any of them for Banks and a pick. No guarantees of a title year with this team, but at least all are solid vets. As for the rooks (or young guns) who might lose time - TA is gone, Orien Greene is worth keeping if he can stomach a very limited role, DWest might need to go for one of those 4 PGs i mentioned, Banks should already be gone. I might trade big Al for one of the following - TD, KG, Dirk, Dwight Howard, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, but that's it. Gerald Green stays, so does Ryan Gomes. Justin Reed...i don't know. I want him to stay but there might not be room.


The above is your latest trade idea. 

You'd "trade for Sam Cassell" but don't say who we'd give up and he plays ZERO D.

You'd "trade for Tim Thomas" but don't say who we'd give up. AND TT is crap (not including his expiring contract that don't mention. But you call him a "solid vet". ok.

You'd "trade for Jalen ROse" but don't say who we'd give up. The guy has won nothing and is not at all the type of vet that should be surrounded with youth.

AJ for TD, KG, DIRK. Bosh, Amare? Those trades would go over very well I am sure. Those guys are always on the block right?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Why do i bother...OK i'll edit that post, with the guys we will trade, in extra big font so you can see every word. K?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

That's ok I have no desire for Cassell or Thomas or Rose. And we have little to zero shot at actually getting TD and Dirk etc.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So you don't want TT, we can get him for practically nothing. TOR is looking to deal Rose, so he shouldn't be too hard to trade for. Thomas is good down low, Rose is the shooter (consistent one) that we don't have.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> So you don't want TT, we can get him for practically nothing


.

They can keep him for nothing.



> Thomas is good down low


he's junk. At 1.3 rebounds a game and 4.3 points what exactly is he good at "down low"? I'll stick with Perks and AJ.



> Rose is the shooter (consistent one) that we don't have.


We lost Ricky Davis?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ricky ain't the great shooter in the world, plus he is so much more effective when he's driving, posting up, and doing what he did to Korver last night. Note - the reason Tim Thomas's stats aren't great is because the Bulls are giving him limited minutes. Try checking CAREER stats.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

If he does not deserve PT in Chicago do you honestly think he'll deserve more here?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

He deserves PT, just Sweetney, Chandler, and Songaila are sucking it up. Plus he is unhappy there, that might have something to do with it


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

well we are all entitled to our opinion. Personally in no way do I think adding Tim Thomas makes us a better team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Instead of a day-care we get a something at a cheap price. Only at Wal-Mart! No, wait...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Personally in no way do I think adding Tim Thomas makes us a better team.


Adding TT is an ATROCIOUS move. The guy has been poised for a breakout season for the last six years. Nobody wants him except for his expiring 14 mill. As for Rose? No way, don't want him.



> And Pierce isn't THAT much better than Marbury.


Yes, he really is.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

So what you're saying Big Donut is that we trade for mediocre veterans that outside of TT are in the twilight of their careers. How exactly does that help the long term direction of this ball club? There's a thing such as chemistry and if you haven't noticed, Cassell, Thomas and Rose have all been cancers for the most part wherever they've played. 

This Celtic team is not playing well, but will improve throughout the year. One thing is for certain, the one thing this team needs is a core group of guys that need to play together for three or four years. Every championship team needs that unless you have a team comprised of two first team NBA players such as Shaq and Kobe on the Lakers, whom if I recall correctly didn't win a title their first year together. 

In two years Pierce will only be 30, Ricky 28, Al & Perk 22 and they will be a great starting 2 - 5. Gomes, Reed and West will all be young and solid bench players. Green is still a big unknown. The only trade I'd honestly explore at this point given the value of our players and our cap situation is to somehow manage to dump either Raef or Blounts contract. We're a team that is rebuilding and has some solid parts to start with, so my thoughts at the moment are to just be patient and not make a deal simply to improve our record for the 05-06 season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We Can Hang On To Guys Like Green, Jefferson, Reed, Perk. Less Important Guys, Orien Greene For Example, Can Be Traded. Plus Da Stockpiles Picks.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

the Raps would deal Rose for a couple of picks, but his contract is $15 mill, so it's tough to make them balance.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey i know this entire board is dying to dump Scali. See if Toronto will take him. I know his contract is nothing to Jalen Rose.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Shookem give up on the Raps. Blue Jays are gonna house


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

shookem said:


> the Raps would deal Rose for a couple of picks, but his contract is $15 mill, so it's tough to make them balance.



We're willing to include Raef and Blount.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sadly, both of which would be HUGE upgrades for the Raps at the 5.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Sadly, both of which would be HUGE upgrades for the Raps at the 5.


Haha. Not sadly though, both Blount and Raef are good players, it's just that their contracts suck.

And there's no way the C's trade both Blount and Raef, no matter how much we love both Perk and Al, they're not ready.

How about Vin Baker's contract?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

If Raef's contract ended in the same season as Jalen's this trade could/should be done...too bad.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> If Raef's contract ended in the same season as Jalen's this trade could/should be done...too bad.


If that were the case, why on earth would be trade our best big man for Jalen Rose?

And what I meant by "sadly" is that LaF and Blount are merely average bigs and they're both about 500% better than any 5 on the Raptors' roster.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lost my reply.

Simplified version:

LaFrentz + Blount or LaFrentz + Banks + Scalabrine (after Dec. 15) are CBA friendly scenarios.

Rose's contract expires in two years, two years less than LaFrentz's.

Rose kills team chemistry and plays the same position as Pierce and Davis which would give him 24 minutes ideally, taking away minutes from Tony Allen and Justin Reed.

No.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't want Jalen Rose within 100 miles of this team except when we are playing them and he is ruining the opposing team's chances to win it.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Just putting the idea out there. I saw the thread and noticed somebody else mentioned Jalen's name, I was just making a suggestion. wait to freak out. :clown:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Who's freaking out?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Who's freaking out?


I'm just kidding man, Go Pats!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I really don't believe that this entire youth movement will be successful. A few of them are bound to fail. That's just me.


----------

